# Stalingrad movie trailer



## Thorlifter (Jul 30, 2013)

It looks like a terrific visual movie and seems to mimic Enemy At The Gates some. Maybe because it's the same battle.

Stalingrad (2013) Movie Trailer


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks pretty good. There's a few scenes that look identical to "Enemy At The Gates", it has me wondering if they shot some of the scenes using the same set? One place in particular is the fountain with the four marble children statues.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 30, 2013)

_ Agree_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2013)

Well "the fountain with the four marble children statues" was a much photographed icon (if you will) of Stalingrad. Kind of like disaster films showing the Statue of Liberty for New York. It this case it's an especially poignant juxtaposition between war and peace. In short I think it’s a new set. LOL


----------



## Njaco (Jul 30, 2013)

Well, the statute wouldn't be different although the He 111 crashed looks familiar.

I just hope its not another "Pearl Harbor". It is kinda hard to beat the original "Stalingrad".


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 30, 2013)

The plane in "Enemy at the Gates" was a Si 204 made to look like a He 111


----------



## pattle (Jul 30, 2013)

Not sure what I think of the film just by watching this trailer, it could be either good or bad. My favourite film about the Eastern front is Come and See, it even has a FW189 in it, Cross of Iron is an old favourite.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll put it on the list.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2013)

Cross of Iron was a great movie, the book is even better...definately check out either (or both) if you have a chance.

Enemy At The Gates on-location set described by CinemaReview:


> For the other two locations, the producers decided on a derelict factory in the German industrial town of Rudersdorf and selected a deserted military barracks in the village of Krampnitz as the perfect backdrop to re-create the Stalingrad Red Square.
> 
> The latter location had been a riding school for the German military. Later, between 1945 and 1993, it housed over 25,000 Russians. It was during this period the land became badly polluted by oil from the many military tanks. This rendered the ground water unusable and meant the production had to have 10,000 liters of water pumped in daily, this in addition to building a new electrical main to make the location workable.
> 
> ...



The location of Stalingrad filming, according to wiki:


> Colossal scenery was constructed especially for Stalingrad filming near near St. Petersburg. The movie's decorations of the quarters in Stalingrad reproduce every detail of the heroic image of the city. The budget for its construction was more than 120 Million Rubles. In order to construct these decorations, more 400 people and 6 months of time were used.



So it looks like there's no connection between locations, but they sure look darn close as far as the finished product goes.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 31, 2013)

Good info GG. Thanks.....


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 3, 2013)

just might check that one out!


----------



## Civettone (Aug 3, 2013)

Capt. Vick said:


> The plane in "Enemy at the Gates" was a Si 204 made to look like a He 111
> 
> View attachment 239224
> 
> ...


Awesome! I often wondered about that myself and also identified it as a Si 204. Didn't make the link with a He 111 though. Why would you think that?

Kris


----------



## Airframes (Aug 3, 2013)

Could be good, have to wait and see. At least one 'mortar man' wasn't trained properly for the movie though, judging by the brief clip in the trailer - you _never_ put your hand over the muzzle of the mortar tube when loading a bomb!


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah I saw that too Terry


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 3, 2013)

Spotted that right away, Terry...

In a real world situation, that guy would have had a nasty surprise dangling at the end of his arm...


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 3, 2013)

Siebels were used as well as crew trainers, as liason and possibly when pushed, for night harrasment a/c's; why would they recreate a siebel and not hienkel in a film unless they are more ignorant than percieved... perhaps there was a crashed Siebel somewhere in Jugasvili's 'Steel City' (or was it Steal City - a joke to Iosefs younger banditry days). 

Well so long as its better than Braveheart, Battleship, Torque or Knights Templar, it can't be that bad - well that also depends upon if its more historical or more 'patriotic' than most other recent 'war' films.


----------



## Civettone (Aug 4, 2013)

I did not know the Si 204 was used for night harrassment...


Kris


----------



## razor1uk (Aug 4, 2013)

In all likelyhood they/it wasn't, more likey for liason if at all..., or a film related joke upon the amature sofa academics.


----------

